# South Africa presidential panel backs limited land seizures



## longknife (Jul 29, 2019)

*Take a little now – take it all later.*

_Those opposed to land expropriation point to Zimbabwe where a similar policy by former President Robert Mugabe wrecked the economy and scared away investors. _

*At least the farmers living there have lots of options with many countries opening their arms to them.*


*More* @ South African report backs limited land seizures


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 1, 2019)

It seems a very reasonable approach to the problem. I dont think that those who stole the land should get recompense.


----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems a very reasonable approach to the problem. I dont think that those who stole the land should get recompense.



Who did they steal the land from?
Who was there before the arrival of the Boers?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 4, 2019)

longknife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems a very reasonable approach to the problem. I dont think that those who stole the land should get recompense.
> ...


There were several tribes there before the Boers turned up. But more pertinent to this situation is the 1911,I think, Land Act which saw the black folk kicked off their land and sent to reservations. The land was given to whitey under the extreme right wing apartheid regime.
Do these people deserve any consideration?
They are just bandits.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey! It's the US in 50 years!


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 4, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Hey! It's the US in 50 years!


If Americans support the South African government in this it lays them open to uncomfortable questions closer to home.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! It's the US in 50 years!
> ...


Why wouldn't they support them? They supported the policies which led us to this point. The truth about the the RSA is that it is a hellish niggerscape.
This is the future for all white nations if we continue down our current roads.


----------

